
SlimWiki – Beautiful Wikis for Teams - getdavidhiggins
https://slimwiki.com/
======
veidr
This looks pretty good. I'm helping look for a simple, nontechincal-person-
compatible wiki system at work[0].

We were going to go with Hackpad, but then Dropbox bought them. (Still might,
but Dropbox makes us uncomfortable, and Hackpad's official Twitter account
stated last year that they are 'no longer actively developing Hackpad'[1]...
presumably because they are now developing the still-unrelease Dropbox Notes?

Slimwiki was on HN before[2], 410 ago, when it was apparently new. So that
answered my first question, "How long has this been around?" Looks like it was
released in 2014.

The more important question about any system you are going to be dumping your
business knowledge into and investing time in curating is, of course, "How
long _will_ this be around?"

Much harder to know, and the Slimwiki website does nothing to reassure me that
it won't disappear when Jan Jones, the high school senior who made it for his
class project, moves out of his parents' basement and goes off to college.[3]

Cool things about it in my 10-minute test drive:

1\. Clean & attractive editing experience

2\. Attach any arbitrary attachment and store it inside the wiki

3\. Choose which AWS region you want backing your wiki (very important in
Japan, where "Asia Pacific (Tokyo)" tends to offer a hundred times faster
throughput and 1% of the latency of say, "US East (N. Virginia)"

Non-good things:

1\. no simultaneous multiple editing like Hackpad, Google Docs, etc.

2\. need to manually save changes, and to add insult to injury the 'delete all
these changes' button is 2 pixels away from the 'save changes' button (yes I
managed to nuke my edits in my first ten minutes using it)

All in all, looks neat, and this is after test-driving the dozen or so most-
recommended wiki systems (self-hosted or otherwise).

[0]: A horrid, painful ordeal — there are many, many terrible wiki systems in
the world.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/hackpad/status/506859732221829120](https://twitter.com/hackpad/status/506859732221829120)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008926)

[3]: Not saying that is the case here, just that the website doesn't really do
anything to make me think it isn't.

